# Basil Poledouris



## smoledman

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basil_Poledouris

The one soundtrack of his that really stands out to me is "Conan the Barbarian". The Carl Orff influence is well documented, but I'm hearing strains of Sibelius in parts of the soundtrack.


----------



## LordBlackudder

I remember RoboCop. It sounded dark and fill of grief but you could hear sweeter sounds coming through. As the robot remembered his past. I like the combination with electronic sounds too.

I haven't heard any of his other stuff.


----------

